# Text (XML) über TCP mit CP343-1 senden ???



## Lazarus™ (16 November 2007)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne eine XML Datei (Ist in einem FC-Bereich STAT definiert) über TCP/IP Port 55000 an 15 verschiedene PC's senden...
Hat jemand einen Tip, ob das überhaupt einen Weg gibt das zu machen, z.B. über Send/AG-Send oder was auch immer und eventuell wie ???

Danke schon mal für Eure Tips  ;-)


----------



## Oberchefe (17 November 2007)

Senden ist ja das eine, aber welches Protokoll erwartet die Gegenseite? FTP? Oder gar keins und am anderen Ende sitzt ein (selbstgestricktes) Programm welches die Bytes nur nacheinander entgegennimmt? Dann dürfte AG_SEND bzw AG_LSEND funktionieren. Kenn mich leider mit Siemens nicht so toll aus, bei Codesys funktioniert sowas recht einfach.


----------



## Lazarus™ (17 November 2007)

DIe Gegenseite erwartet ein vollständiges XML Telegramm (ASCII Text) mit vorhergehender Längenangabe.....
Ich glaube fast FC5 (AGSEND) müsste was werden, Montag mal testen.....


----------



## Aslof (27 April 2011)

Ich hätte ganz gerne gewusst ob das auch anderst rum funktioniert.

Ich möchte gern einen SAP IDoc (auch nix anderes als eine XML Datei) an meinen CP 343-1 Advanced schicken (CP ist indem Fall der FTP Host) und der soll den dann so speichern dass ich den dann mit SCL verarbeiten kann.

1. Ist das den überhaupt möglich oder kann man in den File DBs nur Hexdaten speichern?

2. "Nach der Installation der Option NCM S7 für Industrial Ethernet befindet
sich in der Bausteinbibliothek ein vordefinierten Datentyp (UDT1 =
FILE_DB_HEADER). Dieser kann in das STEP 7–Projekt kopiert und in
einem File–DB direkt als Header referenziert werden." 
-> Versteht das jemand der mir das auch erklären kann? 

Mfg & Thx Aslof


----------



## Lupo (27 April 2011)

Ein String ist auch nur ein Array of Hex-Bytes.
Ich würde so etwas NICHT in der SPS lösen - auch nicht, wenn dein XML-Datensatz NUR so klein ist, dass die SPS und somit SCL den verdauen kann.
Wie wäre es, wenn du das Ding an eine Visu schickst (z.B. WinCCFlexible-Runtime), den dort zerlegst und dann von dort die Daten an die SPS übergibst ?


----------



## Aslof (27 April 2011)

Lupo schrieb:


> Ein String ist auch nur ein Array of Hex-Bytes.
> Ich würde so etwas NICHT in der SPS lösen - auch nicht, wenn dein XML-Datensatz NUR so klein ist, dass die SPS und somit SCL den verdauen kann.
> Wie wäre es, wenn du das Ding an eine Visu schickst (z.B. WinCCFlexible-Runtime), den dort zerlegst und dann von dort die Daten an die SPS übergibst ?



Was heist nur so klein? 

Ich würde das dingens halt gerne in der SPS verdauen weil ich das als Seminararbeit gerade mache und die Aufgabenstellung heißt eigentlich das die Kommunikation zwischen SAP und S7 über FTP ohne Middleware stattfinden sollte. Alternativ könnte man das ganze noch über einen Microsoft Biztalk Server zerpflücken (wobei ich dabei sagen muss das ich Microsoft nicht so toll finde als das ich damit arbeiten möchte).

Es wäre also perfekt wenn das in der SPS funktionieren würde.


----------

